
The closest thing to an alien parasite [ES] - harperlee
http://blogs.20minutos.es/ciencias-mixtas/2015/05/10/pasen-y-vean-lo-mas-parecido-a-un-parasito-alienigena/
======
harperlee
The article is in spanish, but even only looking at the video is worth looking
at. impressive!

